# سؤال عن ربنا



## yousef5 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح 

هل كون الله تجسد في بشر يجعلنا نقول علي يسوع المسيح هو الرب 
ام اننا عندما نقول هذا نقصد فقط الاهوت الذي في المسيح وان المسيح هو فقط ابن ربنا

اسال هذا السؤال لاني عندما افكر في ربنا او اتخيله ياتي الي ذهني يسوع المسيح في احد صوره في المنتديات او في الافلام  واشعر ان هذا اخطا ان اتخيل ربنا كبشر او كشخص 
لان ربنا لا احد يعلم صورته وهيئته ومن المفترض عندما  نفكر به نفكر به كشئ مجهول لا نعرفه 

ايه الصح وايه الغلط في الكلام ده 

تحياتي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الله لم يره أحد قط فى مجده وجلاله وعظمته لكن مع ذلك تجسد وأخذ صورة بشريتنا لكى يتمم عمل الفداء
اذن من هو المسيح ====> المسيح هو الله المتجسد


----------



## yousef5 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> الله لم يره أحد قط فى مجده وجلاله وعظمته لكن مع ذلك تجسد وأخذ صورة بشريتنا لكى يتمم عمل الفداء
> اذن من هو المسيح ====> المسيح هو الله المتجسد



اعلم هذا 

لكن هذا لا يوضحما سالت عنه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه هى طبيعة السيد المسيح له المجد طبيعة واحده ناتجه عن اتحاد كامل بين طبيعتى اللاهوت وطبيعة الناسوت .
وهذا معنى عبارة الله المتجسد
هل نستطيع أن نقول أن السيد المسيح هو الله بكل تأكيد نعم نستطيع ذلك فالسيدالمسيح هو الله
وهاهو الدليل من الكتاب المقدس ذاته
اِ[q-bible]حْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ. (أع 20: 28)[/q-bible]


----------



## yousef5 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> هذه هى طبيعة السيد المسيح له المجد طبيعة واحده ناتجه عن اتحاد كامل بين طبيعتى اللاهوت وطبيعة الناسوت .
> وهذا معنى عبارة الله المتجسد
> هل نستطيع أن نقول أن السيد المسيح هو الله بكل تأكيد نعم نستطيع ذلك فالسيدالمسيح هو الله
> وهاهو الدليل من الكتاب المقدس ذاته
> اِ[q-bible]حْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ. (أع 20: 28)[/q-bible]




ما اقصده ان الله ليس هو فقط المسيح 
ليس المسيح هو الله كله 
وعندما اتخيل الله ليس علي ان اتخيله كبشري بمعني في صورة بشر 
لان الله لم يراه احد ولا احد يعرف صورته


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> اسال هذا السؤال لاني عندما افكر في ربنا او اتخيله ياتي الي ذهني يسوع المسيح في احد صوره في المنتديات او في الافلام واشعر ان هذا اخطا ان اتخيل ربنا كبشر او كشخص
> *لان ربنا لا احد يعلم صورته وهيئته* *ومن المفترض عندما نفكر به نفكر به كشئ مجهول لا نعرفه *
> 
> ايه الصح وايه الغلط في الكلام ده
> ...


 
أخي* يوسف*

سأبدأ بالرد على مشاركتك من آخرها الى أولها.

قلت أن *ربنا لا احد يعلم صورته وهيئته **ومن المفترض عندما نفكر به نفكر به كشئ مجهول لا نعرفه.*

الجزء الأول صحيح أن لا أحد رأي الله. لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول:


يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 *اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. *


ولكن العهد القديم (قبل التجسد) من الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا أن آخرون كثيرون قد أبصروا الله... فما معنى أن يقول إنجيل يوحنا : "*الله لم يره أحد قط*"؟ 

الجواب على ذلك هو أن يوحنا يريد أن يوضح لنا أن ما جاء في العهد القديم من رؤى لله *كانت معاينات تُناسِب نزوله وظهوره، ولكنها لا تناسب جوهره.*

*بمعنى آحر، *أنهم أبصروا الله بما يتناسب مع الضعف البشري، ولم يبصروا الله بطبيعة جوهره لأن طبيعته بسيطة مستحيل أن تكون ذات شكل، طبيعة لا تجلس ولا تقوم ولا تمشي، لأن هذه كلها خواص أجسام. ولو كانوا قد أبصروا طبيعة الله بعينها لما كانوا أبصروها.

لذلك الإبن / يسوع المسيح / الكلمة المتجسد هو الذي أخبرنا عن الله وقد أخبرنا بما تقدر طبيعتنا أن تقبله.

*لذلك *من الخطأ أن تقول: *من المفترض عندما نفكر به نفكر به كشئ مجهول لا نعرفه *لأن الله لم يعد مجهولا لنا.

*التفكير بشيء مجهول وعبادة شيء مجهول هو تفكير بوثن* *وعبادة وثن.*

*الله لم يعد مجهولا بعد التجسد * *لأن المسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور* (كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 )

لذلك لا تخف من أن تتخيل ربنا بصورة بشر لأنك بذلك تتخيل السيد المسيح وهو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.  ولكنك لا تتخيل الله الثالوث بطبيعته وجوهره اللاهوتي المحض.

*سأرد على الجزء الأول من سؤالك في المشاركة الآتية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> ما اقصده ان الله ليس هو فقط المسيح
> ليس المسيح هو الله كله
> وعندما اتخيل الله ليس علي ان اتخيله كبشري بمعني في صورة بشر
> لان الله لم يراه احد ولا احد يعرف صورته


ياحبيبى المعلومه ساهله جدا مفيهاش اى صعوبه
الله فى مجد جوهره لايستطيع أن يراه بشر ويعيش لكنه ظهر لنا من خلال شخص السيد المسيح من خلال جسد تدركه حواسنا وذلك لكى يتمم عمل الفداء .

عندما نقول أن السيد المسيح هو الله فنحن لانحد اللاهوت فى هذا الجسد بالعكس فنحن كلنا إيمان أن اللاهوت يملأ السموات والأرض فظهوره لنا فى الجسد لايمنع وجوده فى كل مكان فى نفس الوقت .


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> هل كون الله تجسد في بشر يجعلنا نقول علي يسوع المسيح هو الرب
> ام اننا عندما نقول هذا نقصد فقط الاهوت الذي في المسيح وان المسيح هو فقط ابن ربنا


 
لا يمكنك يا يوسف أن تفصل لاهوت المسيح عن ناسوته (طبيعته البشرية).
عندما نقول عن المسيح هو الرب فهو فعلا الرب بلاهوته وناسوته لأن اللهوت والناسوت أتحدا بشخصه الواحد... المسيح لا يتجزأ.

يقول أنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح الأول: 

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ *وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ*. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 

14 *وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا* وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 

نلاحظ أن يوحنا بدأ كلامه عن الإبن على أنه الكلمة ولم يستعمل "الإبن"  لكي لا يصدم الإنسان البسيط ويفكر بالتناسل الجسدي. ولقب كلمة الله يشير الى أن لا إنفصال بين الآب والابن فهو كلمة خارجة بدون إنفصال، وليس كالبنوة الجسدية، إذ حينما يولد الابن الجسدي ينفصل عن أبويه. أما ابن الله فهو كلمته، هو في الآب، وخارج من الآب من دون إنفصال، 

الابن هو حكمة الله الخارجة من الله الآب لتخلق الكون وهو قوة الله الخارجة من الله الآب لتحفظ وتدير الكون (1 كورنثوس 1:24). وهذه القوة والحكمة نابعة، خارجة من الله كأنها مولودة منه باستمرار منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد. وكيف ينفصل الله عن قوته أو عن حكمته.

*الخلاصة *هي أن تعبير الابن هو أقرب تصوير بشري لعلاقة لا يُعَبَّر عنها بالكلام البشري لشرح أن الآب والابن واحد في الجوهر وأن الابن له كل ما للآب. 

*اقنوم الإبن هو الذي تجسد بدون أن ينفصل عن اقنوم الآب واقنوم الروح القدس.*


----------



## yousef5 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> لا يمكنك يا يوسف أن تفصل لاهوت المسيح عن ناسوته (طبيعته البشرية).
> عندما نقول عن المسيح هو الرب فهو فعلا الرب بلاهوته وناسوته لأن اللهوت والناسوت أتحدا بشخصه الواحد... المسيح لا يتجزأ.
> 
> يقول أنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح الأول:
> ...




كلام جميل 

لكن 

انا اقصد عندما افكر في ربنا هل تخيله كصوره انسان شئ عادي لان بهذه الطريقه انا احصر ربنا في هذه الصوره 

ولكن ربنا لم يراه احد ولا احد يعرف او يستطيع تخيل كيف شكله


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ (يو  6 :  46)

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ (يو  14 :  9)*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2010)

> كلام جميل
> 
> لكن
> 
> ...


*لا ربنا فى مجد وجلال الوهيته فوق الادراك ولا يقدر انسان ان يراه ويعيش
المسيح هو صورة الله الغير منظور وفى المسيح رسم الله جوهره فالمسيح هو ظهور الله الغير منظور *


----------



## aymanzarif (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن ربناااااااااا*

]*لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ (يو 6 : 46)*

*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ (يو 14 : 9)*[/quote]


----------



## بسمة زكي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> الله لم يره أحد قط فى مجده وجلاله وعظمته لكن مع ذلك تجسد وأخذ صورة بشريتنا لكى يتمم عمل الفداء
> اذن من هو المسيح ====> المسيح هو الله المتجسد


 
###################

يارب نحن فداء لك 
يارب انا احبك اكثر من نفسي ومن ابي وامي ومن ابنائي - انت خالقي - انت من يرزقني - انت منن بيدك امري - ####################
لا الاهي ليس ضعيف - الاهي هو الذي خلق القوة والعزة والكرامة


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ومين قال ان الله فى جوهره وملء لاهوته يتاثر باى شئ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابن الله بذل جسده عنا وفى جوهره الالهى لا يتاثر بما ببذله عنا( جسد بشريته)
افهموا ياسادة يا كرام الله لا يخضع لاى عامل من عوامل الزمانيات
دخول كلمة الله الى عالمنا فى ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح ليس معناه ان الله ترك سرمديته واصبح زمنى يخضع لما نخضع له
دخول كلمة الله الى عالمنا هو دخول الكلمة السرمدى فى طبيعة يخضع لها كل مانخضع له 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب تعالى اطلعلك اخطاء من كلامك *
*الهك خلق القوة اذن فقوة الله ليست منه بل مخلوقة *
*لذا اصبح الهك ضعيف يحتاج لمخلوق لكى يستمد منه قوته *
*ثانيا منسمحش لاى شخص مهما كان ان يلعن اعظم حقيقة فى الوجود صلبوت المسيح*
*المسيح قدم نفسه ذبيحة وحب اثم لكل من يؤمن بيه قبتموها ام لم تقبلوها لن يغير الحقيقة *
*المسيح الكلمة المولود من ذات الله قبل كل الدهور الهنا المحب ليس الهنا المستوى على عرشه يتلذذ بعذاب خليقته ويقول لنا ابعدوا عنى فانى لا اعرفكم *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

رفضك عمل الفداء هيكون شاهد عليكى فى الأبديه لتمكثى فى نار أبديه.
ثانيا من صلب هو ناسوت رب المجد اللاهوت غير قابل للألم



> يارب نحن فداء لك


هذا هو الفرق بين اله المسيحيين واله المسلمين اله المسيحيين خلصهم وفداهم واله المسلمين ينتظر من يفديه من البشر


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> يارب انا احبك اكثر من نفسي ومن ابي وامي ومن ابنائي - انت خالقي - انت من يرزقني - انت منن بيدك امري - ############################


 
*هل حبك لله سيكون بمجرد الشعر وقصائد العشق*

*ما هو أسلوبك لتجسيد حبك لله ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> ###################
> 
> يارب نحن فداء لك
> يارب انا احبك اكثر من نفسي ومن ابي وامي ومن ابنائي - انت خالقي - انت من يرزقني - انت منن بيدك امري - ####################
> لا الاهي ليس ضعيف - الاهي هو الذي خلق القوة والعزة والكرامة


 
حذفت يا *حبيبتي *كلمات التجديف التي تجرأ عقلك المغسول بتعاليم الشيطان على التفوه بها، لكي لا تبقى بصمة سوداء ضدك على صفحات هذا المنتدى، لعلك يوما تفوقين من غيبوبتك وترين نور المسيح.

بس تعليق بسيط كي أثبت لك غسل دماغك.

يا لها من مفارقة... تنكرون عمل الفداء بحجة أن الله لا يصلب 

ونحن قلنا ان من صلب هو الله المتجسد وليس الله بطبيعته وجوهره الذي ليس له شكل ولا يُلمس ولا يراه أحد ويبقى حيا.

وها انت تصرخين عاليا: يارب نحن فداء لك

تفديه من ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل الله يموت لكي تفدوه يا مسلمون؟؟؟؟؟؟

لعلكم أنتم أعظم من الخالق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

كلمات لتبقى لكل من يفكر مثل تفكيرك.

وأخيرا استحقيت مخالفة لأنك سطوتي على موضوع غيرك لتبثي سمومك.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل كون الله تجسد في بشر يجعلنا نقول علي يسوع المسيح هو الرب​



نعم



> ام اننا عندما نقول هذا نقصد فقط الاهوت الذي في المسيح وان المسيح هو فقط ابن ربنا



مفيش حاجة اسمها ابن ربنا
المسيح هو ابن الله يعني الله الظاهر في الجسد



> اسال هذا السؤال لاني عندما افكر في ربنا او اتخيله ياتي الي ذهني يسوع المسيح في احد صوره في المنتديات او في الافلام واشعر ان هذا اخطا ان اتخيل ربنا كبشر او كشخص



ليس خطأ علي الاطلاق ، و سنورد الدلائل



> لان ربنا لا احد يعلم صورته وهيئته ومن المفترض عندما نفكر به نفكر به كشئ مجهول لا نعرفه



خطأ ، الله لا نعلم صورته و هيئته قبل ان يعلن عن نفسه في صورة الابن
أما بعد التجسد ، فالابن هو صورة الله الغير منظور
 كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.​ولا يجب ان نفكر فيه كشئ مجهول ، و الا فباطل كل الإيمان اذا تفكر في الهك كشئ مجهول
فما فائدة المسيح اذًا؟!!



> انا اقصد عندما افكر في ربنا هل تخيله كصوره انسان شئ عادي لان بهذه الطريقه انا احصر ربنا في هذه الصوره
> 
> ولكن ربنا لم يراه احد ولا احد يعرف او يستطيع تخيل كيف شكله



عادي و مفيش مشكلة ، واضح انك متأثر بالفكر الاسلامي
الله لا يُحاسبك عندما تفكر فيه و تحاول اكتشافه
ولن يحاسبك علي خطأ حتي ولو أخطأت تخيله !!
ولكن لنعود لموضوعنا وهو سؤالك عن التفكير في صورة المسيح علي انه الله
وهو شئ طبيعي لا خطأ فيه
ناخد دلائل مبدئية

 كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ *صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ*، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.​
فالمسيح هو صورة الله الغير منظور ، فشئ طبيعي انك عندما تتخيل أي شخص ستفكر في صورته
و عندما تتخيل شخص الله ، ستفكر في صورته
المسيح هو صورة الله الغير منظور

لذلك
عندما سأل (فيلبس) المسيح عن رؤية الآب ، :
 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! *اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟​
و هذا أبلغ دليل علي سؤالك بالضبط
فـ فيلبس أراد ان يرى الآب ، كما أردت انت ان تتخيله
فأخبره المسيح انه برؤية المسيح هو قد رأي الآب

فبتخيل صورة المسيح تكون أنت قد تخيلت الله فعلا

انجيل يوحنا أيضًا يركز علي هذه النقطة قائلا :


1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ *وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.*

14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا *وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ* مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.​
و هنا يقول ان الكلمة (الذي هو الله) صار جسدًا ، و رأينا مجده كما لوحيد من الآب
يعني رأينا الله و مجده في صورة الابن الوحيد للآب


----------



## yousef5 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> خطأ ، الله لا نعلم صورته و هيئته قبل ان يعلن عن نفسه في صورة الابن
> أما بعد التجسد ، فالابن هو صورة الله الغير منظور كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.​ولا يجب ان نفكر فيه كشئ مجهول ، و الا فباطل كل الإيمان اذا تفكر في الهك كشئ مجهول
> فما فائدة المسيح اذًا؟!!


 
فائده المسيح انه كلمة الله وهو عرفني الله  لكن جسده ليس صورة الله او هيئة الله




> > كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ *صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ*، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.​فالمسيح هو صورة الله الغير منظور ، فشئ طبيعي انك عندما تتخيل أي شخص ستفكر في صورته
> > و عندما تتخيل شخص الله ، ستفكر في صورته
> > المسيح هو صورة الله الغير منظور
> >
> ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> فائده المسيح انه كلمة الله وهو عرفني الله لكن جسده ليس صورة الله او هيئة الله



يا عزيزي الله ليس له صورة ولا هيئة اصلا لكي تتحدث عنها
ولكنه عندما أراد ان يُعلن عن نفسه
فقد
 أعلن عن نفسه في صورة المسيح

فلأن الله ليس له صورة ولا هيئة ، فقد أعطاك الصورة لكي تراها ، و تراه من خلال هذه الصورة
هذه الصورة هي المسيح



> ما معني ةصورة الله غير المنظور ؟



زي ما قلتلك
الله ليس له صورة ولا هيئة ، لأن الله روح
ولكن الله ظهر في الجسد كي تعرف انت صورته​


----------



## yousef5 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> يا عزيزي الله ليس له صورة ولا هيئة اصلا لكي تتحدث عنها
> ولكنه عندما أراد ان يُعلن عن نفسه
> فقد
> أعلن عن نفسه في صورة المسيح
> ...



حضرتك بتقول الله ليس له صوره ولا هيئه وفي نفس الوقت بتقول ظهر في جسد لتغرف صورته !!

كيف ليس له صوره ولا هيئه وظهر في الجسد لنعرغ صورته


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> حضرتك بتقول الله ليس له صوره ولا هيئه وفي نفس الوقت بتقول ظهر في جسد لتغرف صورته !!
> 
> كيف ليس له صوره ولا هيئه وظهر في الجسد لنعرغ صورته


*هقولك ازاى بمثل صغير 
فكرك مثلا طول مهو جواك احنا منقدرش ندركه ولا نعرفه
طيب لو كتبت فكرك فى وسيلة مقروءة او اعلنته بصوتك اصبحت الكتابة او الصوت هو تجسيد لفكرك الغير منظور وصورته 
 هكذا كلمة الله هو اقنوم الظهور الالهى فيه قد رسم الله جوهره 
جوهره الغير مدرك وغير المنظور وفى المسيح اعلن الله عن جوهره الغير منظور فى ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> حضرتك بتقول الله ليس له صوره ولا هيئه وفي نفس الوقت بتقول ظهر في جسد لتغرف صورته !!
> 
> كيف ليس له صوره ولا هيئه وظهر في الجسد لنعرغ صورته



لكي تعرف صورته في الجسد


----------



## yousef5 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> لكي تعرف صورته في الجسد



الله تجسد في المسيح لكي يكون المسيح هو الكلمه لكن هذا لا يعني ان المسيح  يشبه الله في الشكل او الهيئه لان الله روخ وعقل وليس له جسد مثلنا 
المسيح ككلمه موجود من الازل لكن كجسد فهو مولود من مريم وهذا الجسد ليملاءه الله 

لذلك المسيج كجسد لا يشبه الله الا لو ان الله له جسد من الازل


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> الله تجسد في المسيح لكي يكون المسيح هو الكلمه لكن هذا لا يعني ان المسيح  يشبه الله في الشكل او الهيئه لان الله روخ وعقل وليس له جسد مثلنا
> المسيح ككلمه موجود من الازل لكن كجسد فهو مولود من مريم وهذا الجسد ليملاءه الله
> 
> لذلك المسيج كجسد لا يشبه الله الا لو ان الله له جسد من الازل



أكثر ما يُزعجني هو الجدال الفارغ !!
يا عزيزي ما اعتراضك بالضبط
سجل اعتراضك في جملة مفيدة مفهومة
!!


----------



## meshatsabry (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اليلام عليكم  اللة لم يراة احد ولا الملائكة المقصود مجدة وبهائة وغير محدود والانسان محدود الذى خلقة اللة على صورتة ومثالة فكان لابد من التجسد  ليراة الانسان ويقوم بعمل الفداء الذى اتمة فاذا وقفتى لتصلى  فصلى للسيد المسيح لانة اللة فعلا  000 عند الاخوة المسلمين حديث ما معناة  ان اللة طهر للناس فى جهنم فلم  يعرفوة الا بعد ان كشف عن ساقة  يسلاااااااام تجسد ومعرفوش غير رجلية من اجل ذالك عندما يصلون  فهم  يصلون لرجلين وعجبى


----------



## yousef5 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> أكثر ما يُزعجني هو الجدال الفارغ !!
> يا عزيزي ما اعتراضك بالضبط
> سجل اعتراضك في جملة مفيدة مفهومة
> !!


 
 يا حبيبي انا لا اجادل 

اين الجدال ؟!

سؤالي هل الله له جسد وشكل معين ام ان الله روح وعقل فقط


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> الله تجسد في المسيح لكي يكون المسيح هو الكلمه لكن هذا لا يعني ان المسيح  يشبه الله في الشكل او الهيئه لان الله روخ وعقل وليس له جسد مثلنا
> المسيح ككلمه موجود من الازل لكن كجسد فهو مولود من مريم وهذا الجسد ليملاءه الله
> 
> لذلك المسيج كجسد لا يشبه الله الا لو ان الله له جسد من الازل


*
المسيح هو هيئة الله البشرية 
المسيح هو و الاب واحد بالجوهر الالهي و ليس في الشكل 

فالاب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الاب من حيث الصفة الشكلية  
اما الجوهر فهو واحد و هو جوهر الله 

اما جواب سؤالك ان الاب ليس له شكل بل هو روح و عقل و لكن الابن المسيح هو خبر الاب و جسده​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يا حبيبي انا لا اجادل
> 
> اين الجدال ؟!
> 
> سؤالي هل الله له جسد وشكل معين ام ان الله روح وعقل فقط



و هل هذا سؤالك من البداية؟
و هل هذا سؤال يحتاج لاجابة اصلا؟

الاجابة بديهية ولا تحتاج انك تسأل عنها !!

الله روح ، و ليس له جسد ، و بالتالي ليس له شكل منظور ولا غيره
الله تجسّد في شخص المسيح ، فأعلن عن نفسه في (صورة المسيح)
لذلك يليق بنا ان نتحدث مع الله في شخص المسيح
و نتخيل الله في صورة المسيح

هل هناك أي اعتراض؟


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياحبيبى قبل التجسد الله فى مجده وبهاؤه وجوهره لا يدرك ولا شكل له هو روح بسيط ازلى سرمدى غير محدود 
فى ملء الزمن ظهر الله فى صورة مدركة كما ظهر مرارا وتكرار فى الله الابن فى العهد القديم ولكن فى الظهور الاخير للابن هو ظهور اقنومى ابدى بلا انفصال

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

وهل قلنا أن الله له جسد نحن نقول الله اتخذ جسدا فى ملئ الزمان لكى يتمم عمل الفداء من أجل خلاصنا


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأزل <--------------------- كشف عن نفسه -------------------> الأبد *​

*\ vvvvvvvv /*​

*\ vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv /*​ 

*<--------------------- ......... في التجسد رأيناه ......... ------------------->*​

*منذ الأزل هو الله --- في ملئ الزمان كشف الله عن نفسه --- والى الأبد هو الله *​ 
*الله لم يتغيَّر --- الانسان أصبح بإمكانه أن يشاهد الله من خلال التجسد --- الله لم يتغيَّر *​ 

فيلبي 2 : 8 
وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ *كَإِنْسَانٍ،* وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ *وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ* مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. ​ 
*ولأن الله لا يموت كان لابد أن يوجد في الهيئة كإنسان لكي ُيقدم الى الموت عوضًا عن الانسان الخاطي *​ 

*لكي يتم عدل الله بموت الخاطي *


رومية 6 : 23 
لأَنَّ *أُجْرَةَ* الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ *مَوْتٌ* 
وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. ​ 
​*وإذ حمل المسيح خطايانا ... مات من أجل الفجار *


بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي *حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ* عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، 
لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. ​*إذاً ما رأيناه هو صورة الله غير المنظور وتفصيلات هيئته هي لجسده الكريم *​ 
*أما الله فلا نستطيع أن نراه بعيوننا المُجردة*

*وما حدث من تغيير ليس في الله ... لكن في إمكانية رؤية الانسان لله *​


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ُيغلق *

*لعدم التشتيت *


----------

